# Santiago Open 2009: 14 new SAR!!!



## Sebastian-1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratz to all the new SAR!


*Matias Macaya*
4x4 59.80 (single)
5x5 1:50.02 (single), 1:58.24 (average)
7x7 7:13.98 (average)
Magic 1.08 (single), 1.18 (average)

*Pedro Santos Guimarães*
4x4 1:08.90 (average)
3x3 One-handed 20.56 (single), 23.47 (average)
Megaminx 1:25.18 (single)
Square-1 19.21 (single)

*José Garrido*
2x2 4.28 (single), 5.76 (average)

*Sebastián Pino Castillo*
Square-1 29.55 (average).

Thanks to Pedro Santos Guimarães for all his support!


----------



## mati rubik (Mar 30, 2009)

my 4x4 single was so amazing, it's mi PB, also the 5x5 single was an amazing PB for me, the +2 in the last solve kill my avg, but sub 2 it's pretty good 

congratz to pedro, jose and sebastian, amazing records, and amazing open


----------



## Pedro (Mar 31, 2009)

very nice, Matias, Sebastián and José 

I didn't do as well as I expected, but was fine anyway


----------



## Gabriel (Mar 31, 2009)

Congratulations!!! You rise the level of South America, I'll try to do the same at my next championship.


----------

